# Proposed North and middle zone boundary change



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

What is the season frame work that the feds give Michigan? It must obviously start the last sat in Sept and goes till? What I'm asking is how late in the season can a guy still hunt ducks in Michigan? I'm just curious.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Zorba said:


> What is the season frame work that the feds give Michigan? It must obviously start the last sat in Sept and goes till? What I'm asking is how late in the season can a guy still hunt ducks in Michigan? I'm just curious.


end of january roughly...not sure on exact date but pretty much when ark/La last day is on the fed framework limit.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> end of january roughly...not sure on exact date but pretty much when ark/La last day is on the fed framework limit.


 
Does the whole flyway have the same fram work? MI down to LA


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Zorba said:


> Does the whole flyway have the same fram work? MI down to LA


pretty sure. just limited by amount of days. amount of zones...etc...hence why having 3 different start dates for our zones can technically extend our season. with 4 zones extend farther. as you can see you could make super long season if they didn't limit amount of zones.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> mainly what i mean is moving your north zone boundry up to divide the UP basically gives us 1 dividing line in the LP. Right now when their talking about going to 4 zones as alternative...your proposal is taking us in totally opposite direction.
> 
> if anything i would be arguing to move zones boundries south, not north.


Okay, that makes sense. I guess I was looking at it as there is only one dividing line there now so nothing would change from current setup. However if one was interested in more boundaries in the LP that would make sense. Thanks.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

F the boundaries.. I want more of a split. Season. Open in Sept close mid Oct to mid Nov and reopen. 

Sorry didn't read all this stuff but that's my two cents
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

A small group of us have been hunting the U.P. opening weekend for a number of years. Our 11 year old log book is in the U.P., but I do remember a couple years of stats. 2010 was our 2nd best opener in the book thanks to Ringnecks. 2009 was our poorest year ever. 2008 was the 2nd poorest year ever. Our group (6)shot 18 ducks in 2.5 days of hunting in 2008. Followed up with 12 birds with same effort in 2009. Then 61 birds 2010. Wind helps!!! Just a few observations.


----------

